# Jumping and Arthritis



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

One of the dog owners I met on our morning walks cautioned me about letting Benji jump from heights, especially from beds, chairs and stairs. She had 2 toy poodles and she said that they both developed arthritis because they used to jump when they were young. The dogs were 8-9 years old. The dogs died recently.

Benji loves to jump on our bed when he plays "catch me" and on his RLH, he jumps from stairs, beds, sofas onto the carpeted as well as hardwood floors. 

I have scanned a few sites today for canine arthritis and so far I have not found any link between jumping and developing arthritis. 

Any comments, inputs please?

Thanks,
Best,
Poornima


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

If jumping on and off of things then can cause arthritis in dogs then Smarty is doomed.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Plus think about all those dogs who do agility etc...they would all be doomed also. I would have to research that before i believed that.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I try *so* hard to keep Maddie from jumping off of things, from jumping from deck to patio and back without using the stairs, etc. But unless I kept her on a leash all day long, it just isn't possible. I try to slow her down when we go out and make sure she's not excited, but the girl is just a jumper and a runner. I took her to a dog park one day, and she kept up with the Italian Greyhound in running! I just don't know how I can stop her.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*jumping...*



MaddiesMom said:


> I try *so* hard to keep Maddie from jumping off of things, from jumping from deck to patio and back without using the stairs, etc. But unless I kept her on a leash all day long, it just isn't possible. I try to slow her down when we go out and make sure she's not excited, but the girl is just a jumper and a runner.
> 
> Ditto! Looks like Jeanne, it runs in the family  ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

My last dog, a cairn terrier, lived to 16 years old. As a young dog he was a jumping maniac, who would keep up with 3 active human boys. I don't think he had any significant arthritis. He could still jump up on the couch at 15 years old.

On the other hand, if a dog is "forced" to jump off things (in other words, lifted up to a height he does not jump on and then leaving him there so he finally jumps down on his own) and it causes mild injuries through his life, I do think that aarthritis could occur later in life.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Poornima- It looks like it *must* run in the family. Kristin, is this Lito's fault? :biggrin1:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I've had the same concern, Poornima, because Biscuit likes to jump off the sofa or crate-top onto the hardwood floor. If I did that from an equivalent height, I'd have broken bones. But cannot think of a solution!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes, it must be in the genes~ Havana can jump a 36 inch x-pen! Yikes! :frusty: 
Her momma is a jumper, but nothing to that extent! Havana also loves to jump off the top of the couch, the deck steps, our laps..everything~ she is a crazy girl....


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I am convinced it's genetic, because Bugsy is all about running jumping and then running some more. You would think it's enough for him to keep up the RLH game with Romeo and Brandy. And Romeo is all about RLH and he is tireless. But no, he has to engage every willing/able dog that he can in the same game. He is just my energizer bunny!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamers breeder told us not to let him go up/down stairs or do any jumping till atleast 6 months of age.. So, I have been trying to limit this.. Hard to control himg oing up stairs, but easy to limit his jumping as he is little to get up onto the bed or sofas, and when we put him on them he is to scared to jump down cause hes small..lol


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

freeway1976 said:


> Hard to control himg oing up stairs, but easy to limit his jumping as he is little to get up onto the bed or sofas, and when we put him on them he is to scared to jump down cause hes small..lol


I guess it works in your favor when they are afraid to jump off. I had no such luck with Bugsy, as he was never afraid of anything even when he was tiny. At the age of 13 weeks and barely 4 lbs he would fly off the sofa in a superman style. I wish I had pictures!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Smarty just turned 6 months and she will fly off the back of the sofa. I would have had to tie and anchor to her feet to keep her from jumping.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

So Far Radar hasn't been really allowed to jump at all and he hasn't really anyway. He seems to want to jump sometimes and I can't wait to see how he can jump when the time comes. I think it's pretty hard on the bones and joints of the Hav's when they are just growing still and they have developing bones they may grow oddly or not quite straight as they would if left to grow under normal circumstances.

Derek


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

juliav said:


> I am convinced it's genetic, because Bugsy is all about running jumping and then running some more. he has to engage every willing/able dog that he can in the same game. He is just my energizer bunny!!!


Julia- Then Bugsy *MUST* come to the next SF/Bay Area Playdate! He's just Maddie's type! :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I heard that it is good to keep them from jumping from high heights until their growth plates close. (about a year) But I have never heard of it causing arthritis.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

MaddiesMom said:


> Julia- Then Bugsy *MUST* come to the next SF/Bay Area Playdate! He's just Maddie's type! :biggrin1:


We would love to come to the next playdate and would have made the last one had we been in town. I jsut know that Maddie will be his type, as beautiful as she is and payful too, I think he is doomed!!!!


----------



## David (Jan 25, 2007)

Stopping Sally from jumping would be IMPOSSIBLE....she thinks she is "SuperDog" and can fly.....she has done this since she was 10 weeks old. She loves to perch on top of the couch and jump on the poor cats as they walk by. 
David


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi guys!

I haven't been on in a few days, and look at all these new threads! :biggrin1: Jeanne, I don't know if Lito can take all the credit (or blame! for the jumping of his offspring, but we tease him and call him "superman" because he does these flying leaps with his front legs outstretched! Especially when playing, which it sounds like a lot of these Havs do. I'm no kinesiologist, but I would think that as long as they have a soft enough surface to jump down onto, there shouldn't be a problem with adults doing their jumping. My grandma's maltese is only 4 lbs full grown, and you can't coax him to jump off even the smallest object to save his life! Maybe they know innately what they're capable of :biggrin1: .

~Kristin

~Although I just remembered that Amanda has a small maltese who is awesome at agility, so there goes my theory


----------

